# GPS coordinates



## G white (Apr 28, 2008)

I keep my boat at fort morgan marina. could someone give me the GPS coordinates for the petronius and rampowell. Also the distance from fort morgan or dauphin island to these rigs. do you fish for any bottom dwelling fish or is it all trolling and jigging. appreciate your help.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

unless you have a reel that holds 3200 feet of line, and a weight to get you down that far, bottom fishing is out at the ram powell. the numbers are: 

petronius 29 13 .740

87 46.858- 1754ft



ram powell 29 03.638

88 05. 503- 3217ft





ram powell is 70 0r so nautical miles due south of the east tip of dauphin island


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *SUNDAY-FUNDAY (4/29/2008)*unless you have a reel that holds 3200 feet of line, and a weight to get you down that far


That's a lot of water


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.teamsouthbound.com/gpslorannumbers/default.asp


----------

